
Oracle blames Google for shutting it out of the smartphone industry - protomyth
https://www.fudzilla.com/news/mobile/48416-oracle-blames-google-for-shutting-it-out-of-the-smartphone-industry
======
java-man
I think this lawsuit was probably the most damaging action made to java
ecosystem. Undermined the very foundation of having a platform-agnostic
computing.

------
PaulHoule
WHERE CAN I GET AN ORACLE PHONE? I WANT IT!

